
Comparing the security of voting schemes (2019) - baobabKoodaa
https://www.attejuvonen.fi/thesis/
======
ozborn
Excellent article, I had a bias to in person voting and had not heard of in
person voting with "Floating Receipts" before. I thought this was a receipt
indicating only that the voter had voted, I did not realize this apparently
involves taking home a ballot from another (unknown) voter!?

The only reference I could quickly find to this "Floating Receipt" concept
was:
[https://static.usenix.org/event/evt07/tech/full_papers/rives...](https://static.usenix.org/event/evt07/tech/full_papers/rivest/rivest_html/)

~~~
baobabKoodaa
Thanks (OP here). Floating Receipts hasn't really had the attention it
deserves. Very few papers discuss it, even though it's very simple and has
excellent security properties.

------
6510
Cool stuff, you have my vote.

